# Installation PHP5.03 mit MySQL und PostgreSQL



## xloouch (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in dieses Forum gehört, aber da ich mit Linux arbeite kann es passen. Hier nun die Frage:

Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Installation von PHP 5.0.3.

Mit PostgreSQL hatte ich kein problem es einzukompilieren.. nur mit MySQL streickt mein System. Diese Meldung erhalte ich:




> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes.
> Note that the MySQL client libary is not bundled anymore.



Somit wäre es eigentlich schon erklährt, aber wo kriege ich jetzt dieses Bundle her Kann mir jemand eine gute Beschreibung dazu geben, wie ich MySQL wieder mit PHP zur Zusammenarbeiten bringen kann?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. März 2005)

So wie ich das verstehe, besagt die Fehlermeldung, dass MySQL bei PHP nicht mehr dabei ist. Eben nicht mehr "gebundled". Das heißt: Du musst MySQL manuell installieren und danach PHP mit MySQL -Support kompilieren.


----------



## xloouch (29. März 2005)

mysql ist eben bereits installiert.. gebe ihm sogar die sock datei an. Aber er schluckts nicht:

Voller php Configure command:



> ./configure --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-pgsql=/usr/local/pgsql/bin --with-mysql --with-mysql-sock=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock



Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. März 2005)

Ich hab einfach mal Google genötigt und es sieht so aus, als ob verschiedene Library-Versionen (32 und 64Bit) die Ursache für das Problem sein könnten. Hast du's schon mit googlen versucht? Es lassen sich verschiedene Lösungen finden.

Aber probier es einfach mal mit diesem Parameter:


```
--with-mysql=/usr
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. März 2005)

Je nach Distribution sind beim installieren von MySQL keine Header-Files dabei. Sprich man muss sich die header-files getrennt installieren. Nur das besagt die Fehlermeldung.

Es kann aber auch daran liegen, das der header-pfad fehlerhaft angegeben wird (Pfad »yes« klingt nicht nach dem Standard).


----------

